# Bonnie, Seal Bi-colour Ragdoll. 1 year 3 months old/Norfolk



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*I have been asked by a rescue in Norfolk to help find a suitable home for a young Seal Bi colour Ragdoll.

If you are interested in adopting her please email me at [email protected] and put in the title Bonnie Seal Bi colour Ragdoll, as I am vetting all possible homes for this little girlie.
Even though she is in Norfolk we are willing to home Bonnie anywhere in the UK.

Bonnie is a female Seal Bi-colour Ragdoll, 1 year 3 months old, she has been Neutered, Micro-chipped and Vaccinated.

Bonnie came into rescue because the cat Bonnie went to live with didn't get on with Bonnie, Bonnie doesn't have a bad bone in her body a typical very loving laid back Ragdoll. Bonnie wouldn't defend herself and the other cat was hurting her, so sadly Bonnie was handed into rescue.

Bonnie is an indoor only cat but does like to go outside on a lead so a indoor only or a home with a safe secure garden or pen would be best for Bonnie.

We are looking for someone who is home most of the day because Bonnie doesn't like being on her own for long hours and craves human attention.
Bonnie would be best in a home without young children or dogs, Ideally as an only cat,but I think Bonnie would be ok with another very laid back cat as long introductions were done properly.

























*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh kj whatg a sweetheart i just hope you find a lovely home for her


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh bless - what a pretty girl.


----------

